

Ask HN: need advice on H/W choice for prototyping system - eternalban

The overall prototype will likely require a mix of software, hardware (device and sensors), and brick and mortar.<p>Device: some sort of tablet.  iPad and iOS are viable for high end consumers but to start off it is necessary to keep to a budget so bootstrapping the prototype phase is economically possible.  So it seems Android is the way to go.  I am open to assembling a device from parts e.g. cpu etc. board, LCD, etc.<p>Sensors:  I suppose RFID is the way to go.  The sensors would be located in spaces, e.g. a room.  Individuals would carry corresponding bracelet, widget, whatever.  Ideally the sensors should be battery powered so as to minimize the prototype infrastructure e.g. wiring, etc.<p>The goal of prototype is functional demonstration, so an initial plain (and possibly not so pretty) device is OK, but of course would be great if you can also recommend casing solutions.<p>I would appreciate any feedback and leads on resources such as vendors, etc.<p>Thank you, HN!
======
mcotton
I have done similar projects in the past. I would recommend you look at
phidgets.com for easy sensors that connect via USB. If you want wireless I
would checkout synapse-wireless.com for their python powered wireless SoC. I
also used netburner.com for their little serial to tcp/ip gizmo.

If you have questions feel free to get in contact with me.

~~~
eternalban
I will look into it. [I am in NYC and just got to see this. Thank you!]

